# Holly Moley Look At This Thing!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/philippines-catches-largest-crocodile-record-061040163.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't know how to post it. Was thinking of you when I saw it Matt. I'm glad they're not killing it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You could get a lot of boots out of it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No kidding !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a big one for sure... yep, boots and purses for the ladies


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Dundee would have troubles with this guy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nah No Worries Mate!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats just what we know, I'd bet there are a few larger--maybe not by much-but it would be interesting to know! Thats one critter I think needs to be kept way down in numbers. Just sayin--


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I like croc's. I wouldn't mind photographing them.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I like croc's. I wouldn't mind photographing them.


Crocs like people, they wouldnt and dont mind eating us LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But I'm not getting in the water!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've always had a fascination with reptiles. Have owned several varieties. Yea, some are deadly but really beautiful in their own way. I would love to see that big boy in person. Never seen a croc that big.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom you stand at the edge beating the water and I'll take the photo's!? I'm sure we could get some great photo's!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bet you would !! Sorry pal, I'm no Timothy Treadwell.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some people just wont play the game!


----------

